# 540pII 7 STRING BUILD!



## BIOMACHINE (Aug 30, 2009)

I am making an rg 540PII 7 string,my body is done and should have it by the end of the week.

Mahogany body
all parts,neck and trem from rg1527
lundgren m7 bridge and stock neck pickup for now.
I grabed some locking studs for the trem.
Cant wait to get-r-done!


----------



## pirateparty (Aug 30, 2009)

The body shape is sick!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 30, 2009)

Very cool. Are you going to be doing a camo finish on it like in the pic? Because that body would look just sick with just an oil finish!


----------



## BIOMACHINE (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks,the wood grain looks way better than I thought it would,I am thinking of oil or a light black stain,any ideas on what stain or oil to use?
I am looking into it.
Its going to be the only 540pII 7 string prestiege that I know of.


----------



## RG7 (Aug 30, 2009)

that is SICK.


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 30, 2009)

I really like that body shape. But does the lower horn have enough cut out to get your hand in there for the high frets? It's tough to tell because I lose perspective with the horn length.


----------



## keeper006 (Aug 30, 2009)

BIOMACHINE said:


> ,I am thinking of oil or a light black stain,any ideas on what stain or oil to use?
> I am looking into it.


 If you're going to oil it, danish and linseed oil, if you're staining, look here- Finishing supplies at Stewart-MacDonald
That's where I get stains and paints. Much easier to work with than general use paints. It's what I used on the guitars I finished that are in a pic album at my profile if you want to see how the "finished" product turns out. Good luck with that, awesome body style


----------



## Apophis (Aug 31, 2009)

looks great


----------



## Fred the Shred (Aug 31, 2009)

That's just beautiful.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 31, 2009)

I love that body shape, I might have to invest in my own sometime.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 31, 2009)

Awesome dude, looking forward to this, Personally!


----------



## PostApoc (Aug 31, 2009)

Looking really nice, gonna keep a close watch on this thread


----------



## S-O (Aug 31, 2009)

wasn't there another one of these on the forum? looks sexy! Where did you get the body?

found it:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/78704-ibanez-540-p2-7-string-project-done.html


----------



## BIOMACHINE (Aug 31, 2009)

Hollowway said:


> I really like that body shape. But does the lower horn have enough cut out to get your hand in there for the high frets? It's tough to tell because I lose perspective with the horn length.


Thanks for all the nice comments!
I think it will be ok but if the horn gets in the way I may shave it from the back like the dean rc7 horn.


keeper006 said:


> If you're going to oil it, danish and linseed oil, if you're staining, look here- Finishing supplies at Stewart-MacDonald
> That's where I get stains and paints. Much easier to work with than general use paints. It's what I used on the guitars I finished that are in a pic album at my profile if you want to see how the "finished" product turns out. Good luck with that, awesome body style


Thanks for the info! I am at a stand still on what to do,I looked at your profile pics and really like the finish on the oiled guitar but I have been looking at a bunch of finishes and cant quit figure what direction to go now LOL! I need more pics of finishes to look at to decide what to do with it.


S-O said:


> looks sexy! Where did you get the body?


 Nate Perle made the body for me ,http://www.perleguitars.com/custombodies.html and I think he did a great job! He went out and got an rg1527 just to spec it out for me, If this works out He will be doing more work for me in the near future.


----------



## lobee (Aug 31, 2009)

8-string by ~ErebusOdora on deviantART

Black oil finish.


----------



## BIOMACHINE (Aug 31, 2009)

wow! thats a killer looking guitar! I really like the finish on that one!
I think I want mine to have that finish!
can someone explain to me how to get the finish like the guitar above?^^
Also,how long would it take to get a finish like that done?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 31, 2009)

i wanted to get one of those. looks like a Nate Perle axe. 

did you have any problems with fitting the neck?


----------



## mattofvengeance (Aug 31, 2009)

lobee said:


> 8-string by ~ErebusOdora on deviantART
> 
> Black oil finish.



I demand more information on this guitar. I want one!!


----------



## BIOMACHINE (Aug 31, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> i wanted to get one of those. looks like a Nate Perle axe.
> 
> did you have any problems with fitting the neck?


The body should be here by the end of the week and I will let you know,I think it sould be fine,Nate said he fiitted the neck with the rg1527 he got fron G.C. so I think it will be perfecto!
I talked with Nate about maybe making a rg540 body for my rg2228,it may be my next project if this one turnes out good.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 31, 2009)

maybe only the ones he sells on ebay are like that then (the premade ones). i wanted to get a kelly body fitted for a 7620 neck. never did it, though.


----------



## BIOMACHINE (Aug 31, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


> I demand more information on this guitar. I want one!!


 
I noticed that guitar has a floyd type trem,I never saw a trem for an 8 string before,I would like more info on that guitar also.
The Lady on devianart said her husband made it by hand other than the steel parts lol! awesome axe!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 31, 2009)

lobee said:


> 8-string by ~ErebusOdora on deviantART
> 
> Black oil finish.




Seen that before. Love it.


----------



## lobee (Aug 31, 2009)

BIOMACHINE said:


> I noticed that guitar has a floyd type trem,I never saw a trem for an 8 string before,I would like more info on that guitar also.



Sorry, I don't know anything more about it. Apparently it's a one-off custom that somebody built on their own. I'm sure the trem is just two 6 string Ibanez tremolos welded together, which has been done before.


----------



## BIOMACHINE (Aug 31, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> maybe only the ones he sells on ebay are like that then (the premade ones). i wanted to get a kelly body fitted for a 7620 neck. never did it, though.


 
I have heard good and bad things about Nate but he has been real cool with me and I like his work,I know a guy that has a few of his bodies and loves them.

I really dig that 8,the finish looks great and I love the neck with the reverse headstock and no inlays!
Nate is making necks now to and he said he can do the 7 revese headstock,I was thinking of getting one in the future.
To bad ibanez wont do custom work anymore,I would love to have an 8 string made to my specs.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 31, 2009)

he's a damn cool guy. i don't have anything bad to say about him. i got the neck to fit, it just didn't fit immediately. but it was one that he had already made and was selling on ebay it wasn't one that i had made a custom request for, so that might be why the neck fitting was off. 7620 and 1527 necks are a little different i think and it was only advertised as a 7 string body. i might get another from him now that i know this isn't always the case.


----------



## BIOMACHINE (Aug 31, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> 7620 and 1527 necks are a little different i think .


Yep,the 1527 is 68mm and the 7620 is 65mm @ the last fret if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 31, 2009)

thanks for givin' me gas for another perle body


----------



## BIOMACHINE (Aug 31, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> thanks for givin' me gas for another perle body


 
LOL!  Nate has a cnc machine now I guess so they may be better pockets.

The body is not here yet so I have not fitted the neck but I will let you know when I get it.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 31, 2009)

i'm the only person i know of that's had this problem. maybe i just caught a bad one. 

the guitar in question plays amazingly now, though and it's gorgeous aesthetically, so i can't complain.


----------



## BIOMACHINE (Aug 31, 2009)

I decided to go with the black oil finish so I guess you stain it first then do the oil? I want the open pore look.


----------



## lobee (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm not sure how exactly to achieve it. I'm guessing many coats of black oil stain followed by tung oil or something, rubbing with some fine steel wool between coats. Don't quote me on that though, somebody here knows better than me.

Here's my RG7621M-BOL:








It came stock with the mahogany body and black oil finish. It's a little beat up but you get the idea of how it might look.


And here's someone else's(forum member) RG7620M-BOL refinished in red:


----------



## Wi77iam (Sep 1, 2009)

Apply stain as instructed on bottle  and then oil, as instructed on bottle 

That's what I did and got this


----------



## vehemence (Sep 1, 2009)

stew mac concentrated liquid stain +tung oil.


----------



## S-O (Sep 1, 2009)

I want to try a green or blue stain on mahogany, or maybe go for something that doesn't eat up as much stain, like alder or swamp ash. Just gotta save a bit now  Probably invest in another 7620, and swap the body.

Can't wait to see how this ends up!


----------



## BIOMACHINE (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys,nice axes! 

If I go with the colortone from s.m. will one thing of tung oil and one black stain do a body or do I need two of each?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 1, 2009)

How much did that body set you back if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## BIOMACHINE (Sep 1, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> How much did that body set you back if you don't mind me asking?


 
$160 + shipping,poplar and basswood are cheaper.
Poplar-$130
Basswood-$140
Mahogany-$160
http://www.perleguitars.com/custombodies.html


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 2, 2009)

that´s an awesome site! i might get a poplar fireman body to convert my RG some day... bookmarked!


----------



## BIOMACHINE (Sep 2, 2009)

Yep,Nate makes some cool stuff.

I just ordered the stain and tung oil from S.M.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 2, 2009)

BIOMACHINE said:


> $160 + shipping,poplar and basswood are cheaper.
> Poplar-$130
> Basswood-$140
> Mahogany-$160
> Perle Custom Guitars and Swirls



Thanks man I'll have to look into those guys, thats rather cheap.


----------



## BIOMACHINE (Sep 3, 2009)

N.P.

Something came in the mail........


----------



## ivancic1al (Sep 3, 2009)

ooooh, looks nice. can't wait to see how that turns out


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 3, 2009)

I can't wait to see it put together


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 3, 2009)

i like the looks of that. fast forward to next update...


----------



## BIOMACHINE (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks man!

The only thing I see is the 2LE2 Stud inserts seem to go in easy I have not tried to put them in all the way but it I think it needs to be tighter, can anyone tell me if the 2LE2 anchors are the rite ones for the rg1527? the guy from Ibanez rules sold me these and said they are the rite ones.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 3, 2009)

i experienced the same thing with my perle body. the stud holes seemed a bit large for the LP7 studs as well. mine had the "universal trem route" that's supposed to fit the Edge 7, LP7, and the EP7. i'm assuming yours is a straight up EP7 route...?


----------



## BIOMACHINE (Sep 3, 2009)

yep,its the edge pro 7.what did you do to correct that? can you buy larger inserts?
I sent Nate an email to ask him.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 3, 2009)

i didn't do anything actually. i got my bridge floating right and it haven't slid out since... 

when it wasn't floating right the tension would cause either the strings or the springs to lift the studs out of the hole but now i can whammy all i want and nothing... i really have no clue what i did.


----------



## Elysian (Sep 3, 2009)

BIOMACHINE said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> The only thing I see is the 2LE2 Stud inserts seem to go in easy I have not tried to put them in all the way but it I think it needs to be tighter, can anyone tell me if the 2LE2 anchors are the rite ones for the rg1527? the guy from Ibanez rules sold me these and said they are the rite ones.



They are the right one, sounds to me like the guy who made the body used the wrong drill to drill them...


----------



## BIOMACHINE (Sep 3, 2009)

It fits in tight but can be moved a hair with the post in,I should not be able to press it in without a drill press or something.
I spoke to Nate on the phone and he told me to epoxy it and if it wont hold he will make a new body.I am going to give it a shot,the play is real minimal so I hope it works.I will put it together this weekend and see if it works.


----------



## S-O (Sep 4, 2009)

Looks cool man, hope the trem works out, since I hope to eitehr get one from him or from sims.


----------



## Prydogga (Sep 6, 2009)

That looks like the perfect guitar! My favourite body shape with the best neck in the universe!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 8, 2009)

Weekend's over. Where's the guitar?


----------



## ivancic1al (Sep 8, 2009)

looks awesome, good luck with the mod


----------



## TomParenteau (Sep 8, 2009)

Those inserts should fit tightly for optimal tone. Also, loose insert fit could cause ovalization in the holes in time.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 8, 2009)

can you fill/redrill so that the hole is tighter?


----------



## TomParenteau (Sep 8, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> can you fill/redrill so that the hole is tighter?


 
I'm using hard rock maple in "Tom P.'s eBay Project."


----------



## Shawn (Sep 8, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 12, 2009)

Man, I wanna buy some of those bodies on there for projects. That Fireman would be super as an 8 string. GAAAAAAAAAAAASS


----------



## BIOMACHINE (Sep 13, 2009)

I started to stain and oil the body. I have been to busy to do much,I hoped to have it done by now but it should be done soon.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 13, 2009)

Looks great, dude!


----------



## BIOMACHINE (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks bro!
Got her done,just need to set it up and a few little things,plays nice! I had time to mess with it and it sounds great to! I will post a vid of it in the near future.


----------



## Wi77iam (Sep 21, 2009)

Awesome!!
good do with a bit more oil, IMO. but looks badass 
Does it keep tune fine?


----------



## Prydogga (Sep 21, 2009)

Damn I want to do that for my 1527 but I'd be stuck with a prestige case that I couldn't use with it!


----------



## BIOMACHINE (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks!
 Here is a quck vid of it,I am real happy with it.


----------

